# Holden Commodore VX SS Tailights



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Since I haven't spent money on ANYTHING fun in three years (bankrolling another company out of my own pocket), decided to splurge by spending a little of the upcoming tax return dough on a set of Holden Commodore VX SS tailights for the GTO. They simply swap out. The horizontal design does a better job of complimenting the lines of the car. 

Total price with shipping was $290 AUD -- which converts to $212.50 USD. That's a steal as other places are selling them for $330 USD -- which is $450 AUD. If you're interested, I bought them from a Sean Beatty at Hunter Holden in Sydney.

Whoo-hoo!


----------



## Stephen Hopkins (Feb 6, 2006)

Not to hijack, but what kind of wheels are those? 

Thanks


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

I've been dealing with Sean on a complete conversion. He is great to deal with and he sharpens his pencil too.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Stephen Hopkins said:


> Not to hijack, but what kind of wheels are those?
> 
> Thanks


The black car isn't mine -- so I can't help. Sorry. Mine's the yella one in the avatar...


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

johnebgoode said:


> I've been dealing with Sean on a complete conversion. He is great to deal with and he sharpens his pencil too.


No kidding. JBG. $215 vs. $330 is a HUGE difference.


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

hmm that'd look great on a goat, that black one just about looks like a BMW.


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

Nice Commodore Tails!:cool 
Saw some on a GOAT Last October


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

I was just about to ask whose GTO that was because I knew yours was Yellow.

That is the nicest Black GTO I have yet to see. So nice and clean looking. I think I noticed the 5.7 on the rear but not a good view. If so then it should have the plain hood to keep it more refined looking. Don't get me wrong, I love my scoops but they make it hard to look sleek and under cover "spleeper".


----------



## QwkRed05GTO (Oct 17, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Since I haven't spent money on ANYTHING fun in three years (bankrolling another company out of my own pocket), decided to splurge by spending a little of the upcoming tax return dough on a set of Holden Commodore VX SS tailights for the GTO. They simply swap out. The horizontal design does a better job of complimenting the lines of the car.
> 
> Total price with shipping was $290 AUD -- which converts to $212.50 USD. That's a steal as other places are selling them for $330 USD -- which is $450 AUD. If you're interested, I bought them from a Sean Beatty at Hunter Holden in Sydney.
> 
> Whoo-hoo!


They are very subtle and clean looking and I like them better than stock, but you haven't spend cash on anything fun for 3 years and you decided to buy some taillights?


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

_Niiiiice!!!_


----------



## CMD (Nov 13, 2005)

Those look good. That car looks very long.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

QwkRed05GTO said:


> They are very subtle and clean looking and I like them better than stock, but you haven't spend cash on anything fun for 3 years and you decided to buy some taillights?


Yeah, I'm pretty hardcore when it comes to saving for retirement and investing -- and with this new company I'm blowing a fortune on manufacturing prototypes, e-commerce site development and (soon) inventory. Could have taken investor money -- but then you're stuck with a bunch of nincompoops on your board of directors. Screw that.

Saw these on a GTO at a gathering in Dublin, CA last fall and thought they were great. Have a few extra bucks coming in and decided to pull the trigger because I feel like I'm getting a great deal.


----------



## smkdu (Sep 22, 2005)

Those look really sweet way better than blacking out the rear tails(no offense to those that have it done. ) They make it look nicer and more refined.JMO


----------



## btchplz (Mar 12, 2005)

mumrah said:


> I was just about to ask whose GTO that was because I knew yours was Yellow.
> 
> That is the nicest Black GTO I have yet to see. So nice and clean looking. I think I noticed the 5.7 on the rear but not a good view. If so then it should have the plain hood to keep it more refined looking. Don't get me wrong, I love my scoops but they make it hard to look sleek and under cover "spleeper".


Definitely an '04. No Dual Exhaust. Tail Lights look very nice!


----------



## TexasAggie (Mar 2, 2005)

Very Mercedes-esque...I like it.


----------

